# 24" kids' bikes going cheap



## Boris Bajic (19 Aug 2012)

Shameless plug. I am off-loading a pair of Ernie Clements 24" kids' bikes for a donation to charity.

They are in the Classified section of these forums.

Well used but great for anyone with 2 kids in the 8-12 bracket.

I can deliver them within around 10 miles of Hereford.

Not fancy, not showroom and very well used.

Photos to follow when I find out how to load them.

See classifieds.


----------

